# Off Brand: Sony going after Leica Monochrom?



## PhilippP74 (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sony-to-launch-a-full-frame-black-and-white-sensor-camera/

Seems there is new entry for the black and white digital market: After Leica's wonderful M Monochrom Sony is rumored to present their black & white digital model. After their recent release of the A7 and A7R this sounds really interesting. If you think about this and the rumored pipeline of Canon it's a pretty cool time to be a photogeek


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 13, 2014)

I've always wanted to try a B&W camera every since I found out about the Bayer filter. You usually aren't getting much colour in low light shots anyway, and then all the colour blind people would have a camera tailored just for them!


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 27, 2014)

9VIII said:


> ... and then all the colour blind people would have a camera tailored just for them!



And if you make it left-handed, then you cater for the two most neglected demographic in photography.


----------

